# Indiana Sales Tax



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

In another topic, Y-Guy said that if you bought your trailer in Indiana, you have to pay sales tax - even if you're a resident of another state? That would be an absolute deal-breaker for me. 
People living in no-sales tax states pay in other ways. The services the state provides aren't free, and no one expects them to be. But to be charged sales tax out of state is not equitable. Ain't it enough you are leaving your money in their state?

Slug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

For those that may have missed it, here is the full story. IMHO this is a deal breaker for me, I try to support the State and the educational systems where I live for us in Washington we have not income tax just a sales tax and if Indiana wants to claim part of that it would be a flat out deal breaker for me.

Trailer Life: Indiana Imposes RV Sales Tax

October 2005 Trailer Life

BULLETIN

As of July, 2004, retailers must collect sales tax on all RVs sold in the state of Indiana. The 6-percent tax applies to all sales, no matter where the customer lives or where the vehicle will be titled.

The Indiana Department of Revenue has indicated that the surrounding states of Illinois, Kentucky, Michigan and Ohio will give the customer full credit for the taxes paid to Indiana. Even though the states of Alaska, Delaware, Montana, New Hampshire and Oregon do not have a ; sales tax, customers from these states still ' must pay the Indiana sales tax.

Arkansas, Maryland, Mississippi, Oklahoma and West Virginia will not give residents credit for the 6-percent sales tax paid in Indiana, so customers from these states will be required to pay their own state's sales tax in addition to the Indiana sales tax.

According to the Department of Revenue, all other states will provide a credit to consumers for sales tax paid to the state of Indiana at the time of purchase.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Heck, here in PA, we have income tax plus a 6% sales tax.

I know a lot of people go to Delaware to buy vehicles, but you still pay the sales tax in PA when you go to register the vehicles.

Steve


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

In MN, you pay 6.5% sales tax when you register the vehicle. But paying it twice? What is Indiana thinking? (besides greed). Now that I have that heads up, I will never buy an RV in Indiana and then pay MN the second time.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Double taxation I thought was against the law. When I was looking at a truck in AZ, I asked DMV in jersey and I was told that if I paid tax in AZ, I would pay the difference if there was one in NJ. The truck I bought in Pa, tax was not paid in Pa but in NJ when registered.

The part I do not understand with the obvious being trailers and such are registered but when I buy clothes etc in another state, you pay tax there. You do not pay again at your home state so why should vehicles of any kind be different. The K.I.S.S. method I know has never applied to government.

John


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Swanie said:


> In MN, you pay 6.5% sales tax when you register the vehicle. But paying it twice? What is Indiana thinking? (besides greed). Now that I have that heads up, I will never buy an RV in Indiana and then pay MN the second time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Bingo. That will NEVER happen. I wonder how the Indiana dealers feel about that? What's the situation if a person should buy from one of the dealers not located in Indiana, but Indiana delivery is an option?

Gotta wonder if eventually, the state hasn't shot itself in the foot. I bet whole legions of people, in the excitement of getting that new rig, don't even realize what's happened until they go to register in their home state.

Slug


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Double taxation I thought was against the law.
> 
> John
> [snapback]78052[/snapback]​


John, they avoid that label by changing names. If you buy it in another state, then pay the sales tax equivalent in the home state, it becomes a "use tax", rather than a sales tax.

Besides, it isn't illegal anyway. That's how the feds, states, even cities and counties all tax the same meager income...

I like Indiana, too. Lots of neat places and nice folks, but in protest I will intentionally avoid spending in the state as much as I can. No big whoof to buy fuel in Illinois and Ohio, and cruise right on through Indiana.








Slug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just one more reason I am glad I live in Oregon







. No Sales Tax!
Every few years, somebody gets a wild hair, and tries to pass one.
But we shoot them down every time!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Hope this makes sense i purchased a rv from a dealer in indiana and checked with cincinnati ohio and i will have to make up the difference 1/2%. Someones always trying to get our pockets.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Happy Trails,
> Douf


So how exactly do I pronounce Douf? Is it Doff or Doof?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Trails,
> ...


Smart a**!

Boy, talk about a Freudian slip!
I better change that one quick!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S.: That wood be 'Doof'.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I do love it that the edit does not edit a quote already printed.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> I do love it that the edit does not edit a quote already printed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah? Check again Buckeroo!

Happy Trails,
DOUG


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Thats like Georgia's impact tax.
If you buy a car out of state you pay an impact fee (tax) when you buy the Georgia tag.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It's going to be a long day, isn't it John?









Happy Trails,
Doug

OMG Stop me! I'm hijacking a post! Aarrggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Trails,
> ...





PDX_Doug said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > I do love it that the edit does not edit a quote already printed.
> ...


I did


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kevin what exactly is an "Impact Fee"? How much do they ding you?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

In Delaware we do have Income tax but we do not pay any sales tax. When you title a car in you have to pay a 2.75% Documentation Fee in addition to the tags, title, and lein fees...but it is NOT a tax!!!!!









Gary


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Kevin what exactly is an "Impact Fee"? How much do they ding you?
> [snapback]78143[/snapback]​


The fee is used to make sure GA residents buy their cars in GA.
I tried to find the actual rate. I know it's $38+20+%of value+mil rate=Alot$$


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Ouch! Guess I'm glad I don't live in GA though I've always bought my cars/trucks in my home state.


----------



## beancounter (Jan 22, 2006)

I was considering 2 different dealers in Indiana for my Outback purchase though I live in NC.

Not any more!

I can't afford to pay a combined 13% in sales and use taxes. That amounts to roughly $2,600.

Hey Indiana, go ahead and build it, but I'll be buying it somewhere else!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hi Beancounter! My DH and I just returned from Indiana where we bought ours and we paid 6% _there_ with the other 1% to be paid _here_ in Tennessee. We confirmed this with the dealership there plus the DMV here in TN. Would it be any different in NC? It should be the same, should it not?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Would it be any different in NC? It should be the same, should it not?









Quoting the article in Trailer Life: "Alaska, Delaware, Montana, New Hampshire and Oregon do not have a sales tax, customers from these states still must pay the Indiana sales tax.

Arkansas, Maryland, Mississippi, Oklahoma and West Virginia will not give residents credit for the 6-percent sales tax paid in Indiana, so customers from these states will be required to pay their own state's sales tax in addition to the Indiana sales tax."

If you are a resident of one of those ten states, you will pay tax you would not have paid if you bought outside Indiana.

Slug


----------

